# light switch



## joank (Apr 2, 2010)

The light switches in my house were put in 1936.After reading about how to install a new switch which doesn't seem to hard,the switches look bigger than the old ones. Should I replace both switches and a new cover plate?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Step #1....make sure the circuit you are working on has been turned off!!*

Replacing switches is an easy task.....*with some exceptions*. What comes to mind first is the insulating jacket (sheathing) used back then. What was commonly used back then was rubber based and over the years becomes extremely brittle and can break away from the conductor, leaving bare wires exposed. Often, great care must be used to prevent damaging the insulation.......if it cracks and breaks away it must be re-insulated (which can prove challenging if it is near the part of the box where it enters). If you are only replacing switches on single switch lighting circuits you don't need to read para #2.....:laugh: (got carried away). Depending on the type of switch that is used you may be able to re-use the existing cover to maintain the original look of the house. When installing the switch do not draw it in too far with the mounting screws if the face of the box is deeper than the wall surface. Keep the device (switch) even with the wall or slightly below......the cover will provide the clamping action needed to keep the switch (and cover) from sliding around. If you do replace the covers do not buy the cheap, thin, flexible ones that do not provide the clamping action and only "suck in" when tightened (and look awful IMO). The problem with the better (and harder) covers is that the device must be installed to the correct depth to prevent the cover from cracking. 

Second problem may be in wire identification if the color codes have faded over the years. One wire will be "hot" and the other will be the "neutral" which completes the circuit by "earthing" (ground). With a single pole switch (2 connections and a ground screw) where only one switch controls a light or even multiple lights it will make no difference which connection is used for each wire.....you are just breaking the circuit to turn the light/s on/off. It makes no difference on the number of lights.....what is important is the number of switches that can control the light (or lights). Multiple switches controlling a lighting circuit will take closer observation (and most often a testing device) to determine which wires are hot and which one is the designated neutral.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

great explanation ^


----------

